# The Highly Sensitive Person (HSP)



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.hsperson.com/pages/test.htm

Anyone take this test?


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I just took this, I checked everything but the avoids violent films, although i've been doing that a little bit "lately" but it used to be something I was drawn to. I have this workbook


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Okay, so I'm in. How do we become less sensitive, or do we?


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

I have the book too but I haven't read it for ages. That test describes me so well! I agree with all the statements except the one about knowing how to make people more comfortable, and that's only because I'm never sitting in a room with other people like that so it doesn't apply. So I'm definitely a very highly sensitive person. A little less sensitive would perhaps be nice, in fact.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

That describes me so well too!

I don't think we try to get over it. Its what came with us naturally. It probably has some pros also (I am not exactly sure what they are)... but those can probably be more easily realized without Social Anxiety.

Thanks for the link, I never bothered to take an HSP test although I suspected I had it. I read this other similar article today.


----------



## fresko12 (Nov 20, 2007)

so, I kinda knew I had this. but I found out just recently when my mom told me that when I was in 4th grade my teacher told my parents that she thought I might be that kind of a person and she recommended a book and everything. lol, I'm 18 now, and I just thought I was shy. until my mom told me that and I started researching it. It is actually kind of neat.


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

I was kind of freaked out when i read the book. It described me perfectly. I read that HSP's nervous systems are designed to perceive subtleties and our brains processes them very deeply. It all makes sense. Anyone else like this? Being a HSP has it's good and bad moments, one thing is I know I hate being so overwhelmed by things, but I think it makes us more compassionate and more intuitive to things around us. I just need to find a way to control it. I would really like to hear some of your experiences.

I got this from a site...

"You may be wondering just what is this group of people that are referred to as highly sensitive. We are not talking about a touching movie moment that seems to coincide with your partner getting 'something in my eye'. Even though they may be somewhat sensitive, the sensitivity meter does not end there. Shyness is a common trait amongst Highly Sensitive People (HSP's). Being around people is something that HSP's find difficult to deal with, especially when they are around people for an extended length of time. They are overwhelmed by external stimuli such as crowds of people or loud noise. Taking in or responding to this mass of information quickly exhausts them, and they then need to be alone, to recover from this sensory overload. The taking in and processing of this stimuli is largely unconscious. It is easy to see why they can sometimes be labelled as 'withdrawn' because that is exactly what they need to do in order to recover from the external stimuli that overwhelms there senses. HSP's are very observant and highly aware the external environment around them.

They are generally anti-social and are not able to adapt to change the way most others are. This leads them to be cautious, of people and their surroundings. They prefer having a small group of close friends as opposed to a large group of acquaintances. They also have difficulty expressing or feel unwilling to express their emotions. This is part of them building boundaries within which they can feel comfortable and above all else, safe.

These boundaries lead to problems when it comes to developing relationships, as they are highly conscious of not being hurt, and so, turn inwards in order to minimise the pain they may feel if a sudden change in a relationship and are left exposed or left feeling hurt. There lack of self-esteem drives them to attempt to please all people all those around them: something which is clearly irrational and flawed from the outset. This drive is often developed through past experiences that have lead to hurt or humiliation. By humiliation I don't mean public, but a deep feeling within them, that can have a devastating effect on their confidence and serves to reinforce the belief that they need to withdrawn from society or people to minimise the risk of further hurt in future.

HSP's are often very well matched for each other, as they all appreciate intimacy and prefer spending time with someone that understands them and the way they feel than forcing themselves into social situations they aren't comfortable with. They are able to notice subtle changes in there partners behaviour or mood, and have a deeper understanding of what they are experiencing. This can be of great benefit to both as they seek solace in an intimate relationship that they never grow tired of and in which they feel safe and secure."


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

I had 19. I have always known that I am highly sensitive.


----------



## bauer_013 (Sep 26, 2007)

Yay! This really does describe me... I'm not sure if this is part of being an HSP, but does anyone else get uncomfortable or even depressed by certain surroundings, even if they are pretty, attractive, and otherwise non-threatening?


----------



## coyasso (Dec 21, 2003)

Thank you so much for posting this. This sounds a lot like me! This answers a lot of questions for me too. I went and ahead and bought a book on it, so thank you very much. Hopefully I can learn a little bit more about myself now. It would explain a lot in my life, because I am ULTRA-sensitive to people, and always have been. I used to startle so easily. People can scare me really easily. It makes perfect sense with social anxiety. I've always been kind of shy, and I do get overwhelmed when there is too much information. This is amazing. Again, thank you very much. I think you may have really helped me learn more about myself!


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm a highly sensitive person as well and a sponge person as the article above mentions. I got a score of 23 on the self-test and I have lots of real-life examples to support the fact that I'm a highly sensitive, spongy person. 

This thread has sparked my curiosity on learning more about how our emotions and sensitivity affects our social anxiety. I wouldn't mind purchasing the highly sensitive person workbook...but for now I think I'll just try to find more on it online. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## coyasso (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't think you can become less sensitive. Besides, I don't think you'd want to. From what I understand, it's not a deciding factor in social anxiety or any anxiety, probalby only a predisposing one, but when combined with bad experiences and other environmental stimulu, it is more possible, in my estimation.
I think I'd rather be highly sensitive, because you are able to appreciate more, feel more, and be more compassionate and meaningful to people around you. Although, that has it's opposite too, being able to feel equally bad as well. So, it's a toss up. I think whether it's good or bad depends on how affected you are by you're past and current issues. If you are clear of yourself, then you can probably appreciate life much better than a non-sensitive person. On the opposite end, it leaves you open to more hurt and more vulnerable to the bad things. I'd rather contemplate my life though and look at it from an 'artists' perspective, rather than just drift through, have a good time, but not think or appreciate anything. Taking stuff for granted is the worst. I think.


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

coyasso said:


> I don't think you can become less sensitive. Besides, I don't think you'd want to. From what I understand, it's not a deciding factor in social anxiety or any anxiety, probalby only a predisposing one, but when combined with bad experiences and other environmental stimulu, it is more possible, in my estimation.
> I think I'd rather be highly sensitive, because you are able to appreciate more, feel more, and be more compassionate and meaningful to people around you. Although, that has it's opposite too, being able to feel equally bad as well. So, it's a toss up. I think whether it's good or bad depends on how affected you are by you're past and current issues. If you are clear of yourself, then you can probably appreciate life much better than a non-sensitive person. On the opposite end, it leaves you open to more hurt and more vulnerable to the bad things. I'd rather contemplate my life though and look at it from an 'artists' perspective, rather than just drift through, have a good time, but not think or appreciate anything. Taking stuff for granted is the worst. I think.


I agree! I think you're right on about how past experiences/issues affects the present and how it leaves a mark on who you are. I guess I just wanna be more in control of it, lol :um . I'm glad there are other hsp's here! Glad you got something out of it. :yes


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

Hmm, I been wondering if personality types affects a person to become a hsp, or vice versa. For example, I'm an aquarius, enfp, hsp, and someone with sa...you think there is a link between them? I been reading a little about astrological signs, and similiarities I'm just interested in learning more about how everything is connected to each other.

"Aquarians basically possess strong and attractive personalities. They fall into two principle types: one shy, sensitive, gentle and patient; the other exuberant, lively and exhibitionist...

Both types need to retire from the world at times and to become temporary loners. They appreciate opportunities for meditation or, if they are religious, of retreats. Even in company they are fiercely independent, refusing to follow the crowd. They dislike interference by others, however helpfully intended, and will accept it only on their own terms. Normally they have good taste in drama, music and art, and are also gifted in the arts, especially drama.

"An HSP who is an HSS (High Sensation Seeker) also will find ways to have lots of new experiences, but won't take a lot of unreflected upon risk

"The ability to unconsciously or semi-consciously process environmental subtleties often contributes to an HSP seeming 'gifted' or possessing a 'sixth sense'. Sensitiveness is often confused with shyness but 30% of HSPs have extroverted personalities. Your sight, hearing, and sense of smell are not necessarily keener (although they may be). But your brain processes information and reflects on it more deeply

As an ENFP, your primary mode of living is focused externally, where you take things in primarily via your intuition. Your secondary mode is internal, where you deal with things according to how you feel about them, or how they fit in with your personal value system. Because they are so alert and sensitive, constantly scanning their environments, ENFPs often suffer from muscle tension. They have a strong need to be independent, and resist being controlled or labelled. They need to maintain control over themselves, but they do not believe in controlling others. Their dislike of dependence and suppression extends to others as well as to themselves.

Hmm, just something I was thinking...lol. I tried telling someone about it and they seemed to think I was crazy! Blah, Blah :lol. Anyone else think there are similiarities in their sign, hsp-ness (lol), etc.???


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

bauer_013 said:


> Yay! This really does describe me... I'm not sure if this is part of being an HSP, but does anyone else get uncomfortable or even depressed by certain surroundings, even if they are pretty, attractive, and otherwise non-threatening?


Like what kind of surroundings?


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Smiles thanks for that article. I found that interesting. I want to try that arm test now! 

I had heard of a the highly sensitive person book before and was considering buying it, but after taking that test, I've learned I'm not as highly sensitive as I thought. I barely made the cut-off of a highly sensitive person. Loud noises don't bother me. I have a very high pain tolerance, and I'm actually not very aware of the subtleties in my environment. I'm usually so occupied with my own thoughts I miss a lot of what is going on around me. Oh, and I watch A LOT of violent movies!

But on the flip side, I'm very much affected by other people's moods. I am easily overwhelmed by social interactions and want to be alone a lot. And I hate, hate when I have a lot of things to do in a short period of time or a lot of things going on at once. It stresses me out. I guess I'm easily overwhelmed and emotionally sensitive, but I'm not very sensitive to sensory input.


----------



## coyasso (Dec 21, 2003)

I mean, yeah, I usually do see connections between the person you are, and the sign you have. For some reason, it seems to be true. I don't know if it's like an "oracle"-like phenomon, whereby because the description is so general, it could fit everyone. But either way, it would make sense that it would be all connected. Again, I don't think its any kind of dictate. Then again, anybody, from any sign, with or without social anxiety, could be an HSP, so I don't see how there can be a connection. They are all mutually exclusive, but I see where you're going.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes, I'm Super Highly Sensitive. 

I can especially relate to everything Iron Butterfly wrote. I get very drained in social settings and need to get away after a while. It gets to be too much to process and I get really run down. I find I'm very cautious of people too.

This is all very interesting. Thank you for the info.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

I just went over the test again. Its amazing how much it applies to me! I am just happy that there are others out there that can relate.

I am sensitive to light, noise, sudden sounds. I get so drained around crowds its not even funny. I have to just basically come home and do nothing for the rest of the day because I am so weak (this is true when I go to places with many people like malls). Caffeine! AHHHH. I hate caffeine. It just basically makes all these symptoms 10 times worse. I am definitely conscientious. I don't watch violence on TV. Being hungry does create a strong reaction in me! wow. I just can't focus on anything else. I sort of get in this weakened state and on and on...

I don't fit well with the world as it functions. Seeking out spirituality has given me peace in having these "sensitivities".

On connections to Astrology, I don't think generic astrology is accurate enough to tell if one is an HSP or not. Its just too general. Its probably easier to associate HSPs with certain personality types as they are classifying people's personalities and not predicting them. It would be highly unlikely to find a HSP in say a ESTJ (Extroverted Sensing Thinking Judging). For the record, I am an INFP (ideal for HSP! but I think I leaned more towards being an ENFP before I had SA).



bauer_013 said:


> Yay! This really does describe me... I'm not sure if this is part of being an HSP, but does anyone else get uncomfortable or even depressed by certain surroundings, even if they are pretty, attractive, and otherwise non-threatening?


Could be that you pick up energies... "bad vibes", something that people left there. I think its easier for HSPs to develop psychic senses because we're already highly aware. I know this isn't the ideal place to talk about 6th sense and all, so I'll just say that much.

Ideally, I would like to live in a quiet, peaceful place with lots of nature around and only a few people. I would love to have a self employed business that engages my passions and be doing what I care about, again without much people contact. Thanks to the internet this is possible today. I would love to have a few really close friends. And I think they would have to be somewhat sensitive too. I'd like to lead a healthy organic, vegan lifestyle. Thats my perfect scenario... I'll get there, one day! How does that sound to you guys? hehe...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

For a more accurate atrological description, you can google "free natal chart" The only catch is you have to know what time you were born too, not just place and date. It is pretty awesome how detailed and accurate it can be.


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

Lol! I know I was just loosely connecting things that are too general. :lol :b


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

coconut holder, I'll have to find out exactly what time I was born and then I'll check it out.

Iron Butterfly :b


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

Smiles:  

Hey check this out ya'll!
http://www.sensitiveliving.com/famousHSP.htm

Look at all the hsp's!


----------



## Margaretm08 (Nov 25, 2007)

I have been told me whole life that I'm too sensitive. When it says that you get uncomfortable in busy surroundings, isn't that just a part of having social anxiety though? This thanksgiving with all my siblings around (including my brother whose extremely mean to me), I think I left to go sob in my room 3 or 4 times. Yeah...


----------



## katiecam21 (Nov 29, 2007)

I ran into Barnes & Nobles bookstore yesterday and stumbled upon "The Highly Sensitive Person" and I bought it with hesitation. I never heard anything about HSPs before and was just looking for something to help me get over my fear of my current job situation. I do sales and have gradually over time nearly stopped working. The people I sell to on a regular basis are rude, distracted, strange or disconnected and it is beginning to not only affect my work life but my social esteem. I am at the realization that I need to change jobs but in the meanwhile I am trying to cope. 

Just when I think I can finish out the day someone acts strange, aloof, or rude and I am done. I cry in my car or just drive home and turn on the t.v. but obviously nothing is quite working. The book says that I should try to enter with a different mindframe such as "I am entering the office, the office is not entering me" but I am still having trouble.

Have any of you been through this? Do you have any advice? I need to survive until the end of March...


----------



## katiecam21 (Nov 29, 2007)

I ran into Barnes & Nobles bookstore yesterday and stumbled upon "The Highly Sensitive Person" and I bought it with hesitation. I never heard anything about HSPs before and was just looking for something to help me get over my fear of my current job situation. I do sales and have gradually over time nearly stopped working. The people I sell to on a regular basis are rude, distracted, strange or disconnected and it is beginning to not only affect my work life but my social esteem. I am at the realization that I need to change jobs but in the meanwhile I am trying to cope. 

Just when I think I can finish out the day someone acts strange, aloof, or rude and I am done. I cry in my car or just drive home and turn on the t.v. but obviously nothing is quite working. The book says that I should try to enter with a different mindframe such as "I am entering the office, the office is not entering me" but I am still having trouble.

Have any of you been through this? Do you have any advice? I need to survive until the end of March...


----------



## katiecam21 (Nov 29, 2007)

My brother used to harrass me too when we all got together so I can relate. Finally one night he pushed me verbally too far and I snapped and yelled at him (something I NEVER do). Since then he has changed his tune with me. He has been sweeter and I think realized that sometimes he pushes me too far. I think maybe mentally preparing yourself to stand up for yourself will help. Digest what he says to you then tell him he can't talk to you like that. It will take a lot of practice but it will help in your personal social life too. Boundaries need to be set.


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

I love the sensitiveliving.com website. I answered yes to all of the questions that they asked on their home page. Now I know for sure that I'm a highly sensitive person. That's really interesting. I never really gave it that much importance, but now I think that I should because it's a big part of my personality and it affects me in every aspect of my life. I think this whole topic is really neat. The website is very informative by the way, so far I've read some pretty interesting stuff. I think I'll be spending some more time there today and see what I find.



smiles said:


> Ideally, I would like to live in a quiet, peaceful place with lots of nature around and only a few people. I would love to have a self employed business that engages my passions and be doing what I care about, again without much people contact. Thanks to the internet this is possible today. I would love to have a few really close friends. And I think they would have to be somewhat sensitive too. I'd like to lead a healthy organic, vegan lifestyle. Thats my perfect scenario... I'll get there, one day! How does that sound to you guys? hehe...


Your ideal living arrangements and desired lifestyle is actually exactly the kind of lifestyle that I want to live. I think it might be because we highly sensitive people are a bit more conscientious, spiritually and morally and possibly because we desire some balance and harmony in our lives, atleast I do. I don't know...

I think it's great to come across so many hs people on this board. It's almost exciting... I don't feel so alone now. I think I'm going to browse the sl website and try to absorb some more information now. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

smiles said:


> coconut holder, I'll have to find out exactly what time I was born and then I'll check it out.


I managed to get my approximate birth time, and its about 80% accurate. I don't identify with some of it, but I'll post what I did relate with. Two excerpts:


> Sun is in 13 Degrees Pisces.
> Extremely sensitive and emotional, you absorb the emotions of others (whether positive or negative) like a sponge....


 :eek 


> Neptune is in 29 Degrees Sagittarius.
> You, and your entire generation, are heavily involved in investigating and idealizing foreign and exotic intellectual systems and religious philosophies. The most extreme ideals will be pursued with gusto. You will be at the forefront of humanitarian attempts to improve the lot of those who are in need of assistance. You will be comfortable with the concept of the "global village."


I really identify with this! Pretty good I must say. Thanks again Coco (can I call you that? lol). 
this is the direct link, if anyone is interested.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Margaretm08 said:


> When it says that you get uncomfortable in busy surroundings, isn't that just a part of having social anxiety though?


good question! IMO its social anxiety when our thoughts and subconscious thoughts are dictating our emotions in response to our environment (like your brother's teasing). While HSP is more of who you _are_. Put it this way, even if your thoughts and reactions were normal, you'd still be sensitive. This is an important distinction so SA is not confused with high sensitivity. High Sensitivity is not a disorder. I dislike labels and HSP is a label too but I guess it comes in handy to define (in language) who we are.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Gena320 said:


> Your ideal living arrangements and desired lifestyle is actually exactly the kind of lifestyle that I want to live. I think it might be because we highly sensitive people are a bit more conscientious, spiritually and morally and possibly because we desire some balance and harmony in our lives, atleast I do. I don't know...
> .


Maybe we should all form a commune or something huh? Like a small town. "HSP-town" :b :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Smiles! LOL yeah you can call me Coco. I must admit, it feels like a stripper name though. :lol

I'm glad you liked it. I think its pretty awesome myself!

Here are some paragraphs from mine that are right on:

You tend to be very shy and not very self-assertive. You are supercritical about how you appear to others. Even though you may think you are uninteresting and dull, you are actually quite soft- spoken, orderly, neat and very likable. You are a perfectionist with high standards. Very practical, efficient and purposeful, your appearance and bearing reflect your need to appear graceful, sensible and reserved.

Your feelings are very intense, never superficial. You tend to be either very angry or very sad or completely and totally happy. Your moods are deep, extreme and not always completely understood by yourself or by those with whom you have to deal. You require a great deal of emotional reassurance.

Your ideas and thought processes do not come to you in an orderly, logical fashion. Instead, you think with your feelings or with images produced by your rich and fertile imagination. A very subjective person, your dreams and fantasies are very important to you. You trust your intuitions and tend to reject ideas that are based solely on logic. Very impressionable, you are sensitive to the moods and emotional states of those with whom you come into contact. 

I'd say about 80% of mine is accurate too. Some of it is a little off.


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

http://integral-options.zaadz.com/blog/2006/8/social_anxiety_shyness_and_highly_sensitive_people

Social Anxiety, Shyness, and Highly Sensitive People 
Posted on Aug 12th, 2006 by WH 
My partner Kira recently loaned me a book she has been reading (The Highly Sensitive Person by Elaine Aron) on highly sensitive people (you can take a self-test here to see if you might be a highly sensitive person - turns out that I am). There is a chapter that deals with shyness and social anxiety, though she doesn't use the phrase social anxiety.

How to Think About Your "Social Discomfort"

Social discomfort (the term I prefer to "shy") is almost always due to overarousal, which makes you act, speak, or appear not very socially skilled. Or it is the dread that you will become overarousd. You dread doing something awkward, not being able to think of what to say. But the dread itself is usually enough now to create the overarousal, once in the situation.

Remember, discomfort is temporary, and it gives you choices. Suppose you are uncomfortably cold. You can tolerate it. You can find a more congenial environment. You can create some heat - build a fire, turn up the thermostat - or ask those in charge to do it. You can put on a coat. The one thing you should not do is blame yourself for being inherently more susceptible to a cold environment.

The same is true of a termporary social discomfort due to overarousal. You can put up with it, leave the situation, change the social atmosphere or ask others to, or do something else to make you more comfortable, like put on your "persona".

This last line caught my attention. I recently posted a guest article at Anxious Living on how I cope with social anxiety and an "out there" job as a personal trainer. I didn't know that others used this approach to dealing social discomfort, as Aron calls it.

Her basic premise in the chapter is that shyness is a state and not a trait, meaning that it is context specific. I think the same thing can be said about social anxiety to a certain extent. We do not feel anxious with those we know and trust. We do not feel anxious with family (or at least not in the same way we do with strangers - some of us feel very anxious with family, but for a lot of other reasons). But we do feel anxious in new situations and with new people.

Aron's vision of "social discomfort" has the following characteristics, which seem to be somewhat integral in an all quadrant kind-of-way:

1. A physiological constitution that makes the individual more sentive than most to physical stimuli: sound, light, scents, space (crowding), and a host of others. The foundation principle of the highly sensitive person is an acutely sensitive nervous system. She estimates about 15-20 percent of the population is highly sensitive.

2. Many environments can push such a person into "overarousal," meaning sensory overload - too much input for such a sensitive system. My own sense of this is that it is getting harder and harder to avoid such environments. Televisions are on everywhere all the time. Muzak is the auditory equivalent of fingernails on a chalkboard. Everyone is wearing some kind of scent - or hasn't showered in days. Car stereos can rival the noise level of a jet taking off - and are usually playing something that is offensive even at low volume levels. And it goes on and on.

3. Overarousal seems to produce some form of "shut down" in the person experiencing it.

[T]oo much arousal of the nervous system and anyone will become distressed, clumsy, and confused. We cannot think; the body is not coordinated; we feel out of control.

While this has physical manifestations, as noted, there is also an interior element in that the person may become more emotionally volatile, moody, self-conscious, and suffer feelings of abnormality or being "broken" in some way. After all, some studies show that 75 percent of the population (in the US) is socially outgoing. Essentially, the person becomes anxious about feeling anxious - a negative feedback loop.

4. Those who suffer social discomfort often experience the sense that others are watching them or judging them. This is not without foundation, as Aron talks about in the chapter.

tudies have shown that most people on first meeting those I would call HSPs considered them shy and equated that with anxious, awkward, fearful, inhibited, and timid. Even mental health professionals have rated them, more often than not, this way and also as lower on intellectual competence, achievement, and mental health, which, in fact, bear no association with shyness.

Just because you're anxious doesn't mean they aren't judging you. People are quick to pick up on the person who "doesn't fit in" for whatever reason, and social discomfort is as good a reason as any for people to start judging others. When someone becomes the target of this, it can amplify the interior sense in #3 of being messed up or broken.

What Aron is trying to get her readers to accept is that there is nothing wrong with them. In fact HSPs have many gifts for sensing social subtlety that others lack. I think the same can be said for those who suffer from social anxiety.

Are all of us who experience SA also to be seen as HSP? I don't know.

Aron does suggest a new context though: We are not socially anxious people; we are people who feel anxious in some social situations - a state not a trait. This is an important distinction.

Interesting article...Check it out


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Very interesting.


----------



## coyasso (Dec 21, 2003)

I really don't know what the difference is, in a practical setting, between HSP and SAD, because either way, and for whatever reason, I amoverly aroused when around people. I get headaches, sweat, but that over-arousal, is caused by fear. So, the arousal (HSP) is spawned by the fear (SAD), as I read in the HSP book. I guess, being an HSP just makes it all the more exhausting, and causes us to think even more, internalize more damage, be more sensitive to criticism, all fueling the SAD. Perhaps? I'm not saying it's a death sentence, because I think it can be constructive too, as it is a neutral trait.

How do you know if you are an HSP? I have always felt emotionally sensitive, but I'm not sure if my brain was especially tuned to physcial stimuli. I mean, I listen to loud music (I play the drums, which are the loudest!) while in my car. I am, however, very easily startled, do feel on edge (people at work will scare me at work as a joke by coming up behind me and going "HEY!!!", and I will scream at the top of my lungs). I am not really affected by caffeine, though. Lately, I have been getting rashes and itching on my skin a lot though. The emotional symptoms all seem to add up, and the idea of being hypersensitive resonates with me when I think about my life and how overly sensitive I am to criticism and the mood of other people, but isn't that just SAD? I love to reflect on things and ponder the meaning of everything. I love the arts and their meaning. I mean, a lot of the description's in Elaine Aron's book do follow through. Especially, when I was a baby, I wasn't very sensitive to environmental stimuli. My mom said I was the happiest baby, smiling all the time. But, I saw a home video of my when I was like seven at my birthday party, and I was REALLYL shy. I ought to ask her. It's a cool idea though, and I like how Dr. Aron frames it in a positive light, contrary to what our society tells us we should feel about being 'sensitive.'


----------



## coyasso (Dec 21, 2003)

Has anyone heard of the "Positive Disintegration" Theory by Kazimierz Debrowski? It's VERY interesting and very similar to Aron's theory of HSP's (he uses the term "Overexcitability" instead of Aron's "sensitivity," but refers to the same basic idea). I highly recommend exploring it. It's a kind of complicated to summarize, and I don't want to mess it up, so here's the link:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Positive_disintegration


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hmm... I thought the test could be a lot better. I wasn't really sure on what grounds I should check something or not. I'm sure everyone is bothered occasionally by most of these items, so I'm not sure "how often" it has to be to warrant a checkmark. 

In any case, I checked 17, which this test says is enough. I don't see sensitivity as a problem at all though. I think I'd prefer it to being an HIP (Highly Insensitive Person).

Ultimately, I find these tests to not be very useful. I find them interesting to do, but the results are always rather arbitrary.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Hi Smiles! LOL yeah you can call me Coco. I must admit, it feels like a stripper name though. :lol


haha!



> I really don't know what the difference is, in a practical setting, between HSP and SAD, because either way, and for whatever reason, I amoverly aroused when around people. I get headaches, sweat, but that over-arousal, is caused by fear. So, the arousal (HSP) is spawned by the fear (SAD), as I read in the HSP book. *I guess, being an HSP just makes it all the more exhausting, and causes us to think even more, internalize more damage, be more sensitive to criticism, all fueling the SAD. Perhaps?* I'm not saying it's a death sentence, because I think it can be constructive too, as it is a neutral trait.


yeah I think so. In that case, in addition to overcoming your SA, you must protect your sensitivity too?



ardrum said:


> In any case, I checked 17, which this test says is enough. I don't see sensitivity as a problem at all though. I think I'd prefer it to being an HIP (Highly Insensitive Person).


Then, perhaps it needs to be more conclusive? There are a couple of others in the thread who are not sure too. In my case, I just knew though on reading each of those descriptions. I didn't have to score it to find out.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I'm just curious how much of the general population would also test into the HSP category. It might be a lot, but I'd have to actually wait for such tests to make any sort of conclusion.


----------



## Hanaemni (Oct 26, 2011)

I just found out about this trait. I have read about the first 50 pages in The Highly Sensitive Person and about 120 in the workbook.

It's important to realize that HSP is not associated with shyness, fearfulness, depression or anything like that. Many HSPs are shy and all that, 70% are introverts but see that there are these 30% extroverts. Research have found that HSP's can even be happier than the average person, and they can have more distressed depression and anxiety than a non-HSP with a similar experience from the past. Their depression and anxiety is determined by their upbringing, even just the first few months of age can have a lot of effect.

You can heal much of the anxiety and depression, but your sensitive side is as innate as your being male or female. It's a part of who you are, an important part of society that is needed to keep balance to the non-hsp's. We are born this way for a reason, we can go back to evolution and understanding similarities between us and many animal species who have this trait too, to see the benefit of it. 

But the pain from the past, mislabels need to be reframed, self care, thorough knowledge of the trait is needed. It is very helpful to have the workbook to be able to know exactly what to do. 

Remember, it's NOT a disorder, its an innate trait. If you have depression/anxiety its good for you to know the difference between this and those disorders. It helps you heal. I know, I'm depressed and anxious and having learned more and more to divide this from it, it's a gift I cant thank enough for.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I have the HSP book. It's hard to know what's SA, what's HSP and what's Aspergers.


----------

